# Let's get rid of some of these forums.



## bob alberta (Feb 11, 2009)

The best way to dilute a forum is to micro-manage and have a forum for every topic under the sun.  I suggest cutting the number of forums in half or to 1/3 the current.

With that said, I think this is a great place with better info and community/culture than most online forums.  I'm just saying that some things are getting lost in the shuffle with the 60-some forums that currently exist.


----------



## ronp (Feb 11, 2009)

I just say to get used to it, it will become easier once you learn how to navigate it. I would also suggest you go to roll call and introduce yourslelf and your equipment and experience.

Welcome.


----------



## skwerl (Feb 11, 2009)

Speaking for myself here, I can't get enough.  A topic for everything that comes up is not only helpful but can get you wanting to try something new.  Just my opinion.


----------



## pignit (Feb 11, 2009)

*Doooooo WHAT?*
*No way..... and why?*


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 11, 2009)

Not usually too cool to walk into a new house and start suggesting changes to the decor, especially without introducing yourself. I think once you've spent some time here, you'll come to understand why there are so many forums. This is a broad hobby, with a lot of offshoots. Yeah, maybe a few things get overlooked, but all in all its a great place.


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice first post,, Maybee you should introduce yourself befor *****ing


----------



## graybeard (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome...I think. Have you ever had the feeling that you said something that you shouldn't have? 
BTW, what ya been smokin?

beard


----------



## erain (Feb 11, 2009)

bob, good to have a new member to the forum. we consider it a courtesy to go to one of those excessive forums called roll call. tell us a little about yourself and your smokers and what you like to do.

as far as viewing the threads, you may view them by active threads within all forums, which incidently is my favorite way to view and i think most others as well. so you see these excessive forums play no part in your viewing.

however say you are just interested in briskets... you would want to pull up the micro managed beef forum and would be able to save a ton of time by only viewing beef related threads.

i think its only a getting used to the forum type a deal and you would appreciate it for what it has to offer. is it perfect... no, it never will be for all people. i am guessing you signed on because you found something interesting here. hopefully you continue on and sign on in on the roll call forum... thanks


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, now that you've suggested how to manage a forum, maybe you can manage to introduce yourself. Please tell us a little about your smoker/grill and maybe some of your experiences with those great tools of the trade. I've moved your thread to roll call, thus giving members a chance to give you a warm welcome. It's all good my friend, just give it a chance.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 11, 2009)

des just shakes his head.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 11, 2009)

smf is a great place to be we welcome all new members.
we ask to show us what ya got .
help is always available if ya ask.
enjoy your time here.


----------



## sixpack (Feb 11, 2009)

Dang.. Dude kinda rough entrance. Settle back and enjoy this place it's pretty nice. 

Oh and welcome to SMF.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree! I have been doings this for a long time now and I discovered things here, in some old overloaded topics that I had never thought of before. Maybe you should give it a go FIRST!!!


----------



## douglaslizard (Feb 11, 2009)

why dont we just eliminate everything from the forum except your posts then you could have free say and do it just how you like.so if every member will graciously quit posting then maybe we could make this a forum that can be enjoyable to all


----------



## jdoe44 (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site!

I just click the link in the top nav bar that says "new posts" and it allows me to view only threads which have been posted in since my last visit.

If I wanted a specific piece of information I could browse to the specific forum that best fits what I need to know, OR click the "search" button directly next to the "new posts" button in the top nav bar and enter a search query.

Maybe it seems a little micro-managed, but this is a fairly high traffic forum and I think it benefits greatly from a little bit of organization.

Again though, welcome!


----------



## joneser (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, way to make a first impression.
Nothing more to say, that hasn't been said already.
Welcome to SMF....enjoy your stay.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am new here and I quickly learned the navigation. (and I am not the brightest crayola in the box) This site has been a great learning area for me. I agree with just kick back and give it a try!


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow.....gonna leave it at that


----------



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm speechless.....


----------



## bigredq (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome welcome welcome,  this place can always use another pot stirrer.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## shorts (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually there are 68!  Been here for years and never noticed!  Welcome to the forum...You'll find out that the response here is huge and it's great to go straight to what you need...from Brisket...to growing peppers...to finding side dishes...  Give it some time it will grow on ya...


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 11, 2009)

lol imagine having just one PIG forum
you'd have to cram sausage, bacon, fatties, hams, pulled pork, loins chops etc into one seriously over crowded forum :-)

It takes some getting used to but once you are it works :-)


----------



## hell fire grill (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the we need more forums with more topics. We could use a forum dedicated to Cast iron cookware, campfire cooking and equipment for camp cooking, tips on how to enjoy the outdoors more(how to deal with bugs n critters), and food saftey and sanitation.


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 11, 2009)

I think, just for ol' Bob, we need a new forum called "Complaint Box". That way we can read the "complaint", post a few replies, then when one of the Head Moderators come by to check why the "Complaint Forum" is so busy, they can just delete all the BS that has piled up. 

By the way welcome to OUR HOUSE!!


----------



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

That's actually a pretty good idea


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 11, 2009)

Should we put it to a vote and let the OTBS decide? If so, here's my vote.


----------



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

Already got my vote...should be made so I can block it though!


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 11, 2009)

Well Bob, I'm wondering if it will be another year before your next post. Why not smoke something and post a q-view in the appropriate forum and all will be well.

Kind of a troll-ish first post I must say.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

Now that's what I was thinking....


----------



## mofo (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd say learn how to use the search function...


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2009)

Please stir the pot that is on your grill..........this sight is a lot of things to a lot of people.......Beautiful just the way it is..........oh, and by the way,  Welcome.


----------



## doctor phreak (Feb 11, 2009)

imho....love it or leave it....
btw..welcome to smf.....


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey I got nuttin.


----------



## hungryjohn (Feb 11, 2009)

I gotta say that this is a guy who knows how to get responses to his post.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 11, 2009)

can ya ban a guy for being a member for a year and havin' only one post??  on top of that the one post is to *itch


----------



## ddave (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Bob,

Now would be a good time for your 2nd post.  Here, I'll help you get started.

"Sorry we got off on the wrong foot folks.  Hi my name is Bob.  My smoking background is . . . .  and the equipment I use is . . ."

You can take it from there.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## harrylips (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm gonna put my money on that was not only his first post...but also his last.


----------



## bbq lover (Feb 11, 2009)

good post dave


----------



## t-bone tim (Feb 11, 2009)

or it might go summun like this .....

Hey all , I am a newb here and USED to be known as Bob but I won't get into that at this time ... I REALLY ENJOY all the different forum topics and vast amount of info I can find here ... oh and by the way my name is now RUMPLEDSTILSKIN


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sure Bob is a long time member, who joined under a different name just to stir the pot...you guys are way to easy...
Welcome Bob


----------



## scrapiron (Feb 11, 2009)

I think Q-view should be gone too. Seriously, my stomach just goes absolutely nuts with some of the stuff you guys put on here. Then I start getting the smells from my smokes in my head, and that really makes me hungry. Plain torture I tell ya! Like Cowgirl today, Prime Rib and twice baked potatoes. Are you kidding me? The only thing that saved me on hers was she was nice enough to show a salad. Now, don't get me wrong I like a salad, well at least I tell my wife I do.

Hey I am kidding. What a great site. I love all the extra forums. Makes it easier for me to look at what my next smoke will be.

Thank you to everyone for making this a wonderful site. Also for making me starve throughout the workday. drool is good.


----------



## abelman (Feb 11, 2009)

All I can say is:


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 11, 2009)

You wouldn't happen to have an "alter ego" that goes by BOB, now would you, Dan?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 11, 2009)

lolol! Don't drag me into this.


----------



## bigredq (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey they don't have any how to make cheese forums.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  so surely there isn't too many.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 11, 2009)

next i know, the idiot will want to start burning books.........geez, i thought the nazis was outta bizz.


----------



## hell fire grill (Feb 11, 2009)

Bob Alberta It looks like you started a SMF riot. Make another post I wanna see just how pissed off these guys can get. Just dont over do it they might blow up the new server.


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 11, 2009)

Wanna make Cheese? Here ya go!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...28889#poststop


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol!!!

Can we make another forum for dry-curing??? Oh, oh, oh, and I'm also interested in embroidery.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Jeanie, now you know why I always tell you to keep your boots on...


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 11, 2009)

lol Rich, I shoulda listened to ya!


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 11, 2009)

HMM.  Well welcome to SMF anyway and hope you eventually find what you are lookin for.


----------



## dingle (Feb 11, 2009)

Cowchick, I thought you always wear sneakers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Bob....welcome to the family......Bob?......Hello Bob?.....Is this thing on?


----------



## msmith (Feb 11, 2009)

Well looks like this one post sure got a lot of response. Kinda makes you wonder sometimes if this same kind of bickering is why some of the old timers hardly post anymore. Seems a little familiar to me.


----------



## capt dan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ya might just be right!


----------



## jimr (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW....you gotta have a "pair" the size of watermelons!!!!!

Just look at what you did.......


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmmmmm Bob Alberta maybe we should all sing BLAMMMME CANADDA BLAMMMME CANAADDA


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 11, 2009)

One post, don't you think he just did it to get everyone going?  I would say so...


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 11, 2009)

That about sums it up.


----------



## pignit (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## low&slow (Feb 11, 2009)

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## azkitch (Feb 13, 2009)

...Well he's just an excitable boy...

ask walkin dude. He can fill you in.


----------



## beerguy (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's in our nature to micro manage things.  I always micro manage my smoking.  I think it was a legit suggestion but I humbly disagree.  I like the ease it is to find specific info about certain typs of meat.  If I am doin fish I can go straight there.  Unused forums will be unused and go away on their own.  I manage several forums and thats how it works.


----------



## rickandtaz (Feb 13, 2009)

If nothing else, bob got us thinking and talking. I've enjoyed the thread and the posts from people who I've never seen before. 

It was probably Jeff testing the new host/system knowing what that post would do. 

Where's rich and bubba when ya need them?


----------



## mossymo (Feb 13, 2009)

I am thinkng BBQ Bubba broke wind......

Don't you all smell that?

Oops, sorry Bubba. I know that smell; PETA has entered SMF.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bob.  Go crawl back into your hole. That is all.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Feb 13, 2009)

*Thank you once again young mr skinner, your arrogance never cease's to amaze me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 GOD BLESS YOU. *


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 13, 2009)

hello Terry, how is Big Sky Country treating you? I thought we might hijack this thread into a more friendly territory. I think 'ol Bob has worn this thread thin enough. The people have spoken....


----------

